# nonsustained ectopic atrial tachycardia dx code



## mariecass (Apr 7, 2011)

Would you bill 427.0?

If they use the term nonsustained do you use the paroxysmal codes?

Thanks
Cassidy


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

It does not state paroxymal so you would code 427.89.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mariecass (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for you response.

Do you know why when you look under tachycardia nonsustained the actual description states Paroxsymal Tachycardia Unspecified? That is why I was thinking I would have to use the 427.0 instead of 427.89. 

Thanks
Cassidy


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

Look at 427.2.


----------



## mariecass (Apr 7, 2011)

427.2 is what is confusing me...

The dx is nonsustained ectopic atrial tachycardia.

So if you go to tachycardia, nonsustained it leads you to 427.2 (Paroxysmal Tachycardia), but it does state atrial so that made me think I would have to use the atrial tachycardia under paroxysmal. Does that make sense?

Thanks sorry! Long day-


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmckean said:


> 427.2 is what is confusing me...
> 
> The dx is nonsustained ectopic atrial tachycardia.
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me.  Go for the 427.0.  Since unsustained leads to the paroxysmal tachycardia, then I would think (or it would make sense anyway) to further define it as atrial.  I say go for it.  Hopefully somebody that really knows this answer would chime in.  Until then, I now stand behind the 427.0 until proven otherwise


----------



## mariecass (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information and help! 

Cassidy


----------

